# grit for chicks....



## lenk (Sep 2, 2014)

feeding my week old hens fermented starter from day one...when should a seperate pan of fine grit be needed ...thank you ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as that's all you're feeding them then they won't need it. Its only when you add treats that need grinding to pass through the crop that grit should be added.

As growing chicks I recommend that you avoid treats to make certain they get all the nutrients they need. You can add lettuce since it does not fill them up which means they will still eat the amount needed of their feed.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

robin what type of lettuce do you recommend feeding them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Iceberg because its tender and full of water. Many other lettuces are tougher.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree with Robin's first post but I'd like to add a couple points.

I never gave grit to chicks who were only getting starter crumbles but once I gave a small feeder of #1 grit to about 10 3 week old chicks and the consumed the whole thing in less than a day.

While grit is used by the chicken to assist the gizzard in grinding foodstuffs and the grains in chicken feed has already been ground in the mill prior to mixing the finished product. Further grinding with grit is still helpful and grit helps the gizzard develop so even if I only use starter, I still give grit. #1 grit sprinkled on the feed the first week and offered separately the next couple weeks. #2 grit weeks 4-7 and #3 grit after week 7. For bantams, those sizes could be fed longer.

As for lettuce, iceberg is virtually devoid of nutrition. I don't use it myself nor feed it to chickens.
Other lettuces and spring greens are quite tender, succulent and provide more nutrition.

That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------

